# USA SD 40-2 vs Aristocraft EMD SD-45



## UncleHans (Jan 8, 2008)

Greetings!  
Is there anyone who owns both locomotives or at least has experience with one?  In your opinion, which locomotive is better quality?  Any problems with either one?  I'm trying to decide which one to purchase.  I looked at the specs and it looks as if they were made by the same company.  Both companies make it sound as if you are purchasing the best locomotive money can buy.  What do you think?

Thanks very much for each reply.  I am just starting out in this hobby and I find, as in all of life, ask the wise who know before you decide!

UncleHans


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

**** Hans, buy one of each, their both good... hehe They've both been around for several years now, 
both R well proven locos, its more a matter of what U want than which is better... Both have their good 
and bad points, and both R made in the same factory in China, U'll not likely go wrong with either one 
of them...
Paul R...


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I have 4-SD40's that are track power and 1 that is battery power. I run them almost daily and have for a few years with no problems. They are a good running engine and I would purchase more of them if I had the need. I don't have the SD45 anymore so cannot speak for them. Mine were 1st generation versions and have been sold. I do have 2 -  E8's which have the same motorblocks and they run very good and have since I got them. 

Pick the one that you like the look of and give it a try. I think you will like either.

Art


----------



## axdop (Jan 2, 2008)

"both R made in the same factory in China"
....are they really? I didn't know that! I have never compared two models of the same prototype side-by-side, but I've looked at photo's of the two manufacturers' pieces in comparison....never noticed that. 
-axdop


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Axdop,
Been that way for years, factory that makes the USA & Aristo products also makes several other 
brands too, I've not been updated on just what is made there these days, I think Atlas was one of 
the HO brands produced there, kind of forgotten the rest of the stuff though, maybe somebody 
with more recent info will chime in...
Paul R...


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I know the Sd45 is a little higher in price than the SD40. It seems there are more road names in stock for the SD-40 at some of the dealers I use.


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I you look around you can find cheap SD45's but they will be in off name roads. If that is good enough for you then let it be or repaint them. The SD40's are at Mr. Ro's and in all names.... and I think you will find them other places with the same ease.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have  three  SD-45's and  two  SD 40-2's    I love all of them.    They are  good running engines.     I have  3  NW-2's     Two with calf  one by it's self.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Have you ever run the SD40s and the SD45s together?  How do they compare speed-wise?  
Thanks,
JimC.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

They don't compare at all. The SD-45 is much slower for a given voltage.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, Please testing your SD40-2 & SD45 on your track. Tell me it match the speed both locomotive or it can damage your engine? 
Bryan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Funny, all my locos run at the same speed together... oops, I guess not everyone runs DCC...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Over all I pick the SD45.  I have both units and really do not care for the SD40 trucks as the front set of wheels is on a sparate swing plate.  Hard to put on track and they make a lot of gear noise.  Later RJD


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the SD-45 and 2 GP-38s and like them all. I will probably never have an SD40-2 as I just don't like the look of it. I just picked up the new Aristo GP-40 and like it very much. With the forethought Aristocraft finally put in these loco's they really have come to age. I will probably pick up another one oof each over the next few months.


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

You can lock the swinging plate solid if you want to. I have one loco like that and it works fine on 8-10' diameter turns. Just use a piece of brass, copper or aluminum and screw it to the block. If you have noise from the block you have a problem as my USA 6-axle blocks on USA's are as quiet or more so than my Aristo blocks.

Art


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have them both and run them both, I just get rid of the USAT dang rubber tires and add weight and, any love them both


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello... I had SD45 in high hood body only. I am also looking for a SD-40 by USA Trains. In my last trip in State, I had been nearly bought SD-40 and handcarry back to Hong Kong. But at last, I had bought a GP-7 for instead due to I was concern the Airline CX would charge me an extra cost of overside of boxes... HEEHEEHEE.....


----------



## willebrand (Jan 3, 2008)

Both manufacturers make exellent engines. I use #6 Aristo switches and LGB 18000 series. Regardless of that I got rid of the USAT tires and the sliders and floppy trucks. My USAT engines perform better now. I also added some weight in the 6 axle engines.

Since these modifacations USAT engines perform the same as ARISTO products.

Tires and sliders are still in place, but are removed now.


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

Can any one tell me about repowering a USA Trains SD-40 and put a Aristo-Craft 3-axle power block under my USA Trains SD-40_2 Thanks Bruce


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It can be done.  AC put out there insider a couple of months back that had the article on how to do this.  Ron Wenger  is the author.  He also did some on the GP7/9 loco also. Later RJD


----------

